# Which brew controller?



## barney (18/6/20)

Hi there. Just getting back into brewing after a 10 year break (give or take). Last time around I had a thermostat controlled brewing fridge, another kegging/conditioning fridge and brewed with kits.

This time around I see a lot has changed. I have a couple of iSpindels on order, I have a fresh wort to put down, and a lot of the old advice is...old.

The iSpindels have got me thinking...how best to control and monitor my brews? For the short term I have a VM set up for the iSpindels with Fermentrack to measure SG. Just renting at the moment so I don't have room or funds for the fermentation fridge/temp controller, just keen to measure SG and rough temperature. Long term I'm keen to have a fermentation controller with heating/cooling control, SG, temp profiles, web server etc.

With the iSpindels on order, keen to get a long term brewing controller started, I'm thinking either Fermentrack on a Rasperry Pi, or a BrewPiLess on something a bit cheaper.

I've had a read of threads on this forum, but what should I go for? I don't mind spending money for a Raspberry Pi and some sensors/relays, it's more the platform I'm keen for advice on.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Ferment8 (18/6/20)

Fermentrack is what i use. Works really well. i have 2 fridges set up with brewpi controllers and ispindels in each. My fermentrack runs in a rpi3b+ and has been pretty bullet proof.


----------



## barney (19/6/20)

Ferment8 said:


> Fermentrack is what i use. Works really well. i have 2 fridges set up with brewpi controllers and ispindels in each. My fermentrack runs in a rpi3b+ and has been pretty bullet proof.


Good to hear. Anything you know now that you didn't when you started that would be good to pass on?

I'm leaning to Fermentrack with a thermowell sensor + iSpindel to start with, then add in the relays for heating/cooling control later and can expand to multiple ferment chambers/vessels later as required.


----------



## Ferment8 (19/6/20)

Not really. I started with building the new brewpi controllers then the fermentrack pi. Got the ispindels and added them. Been working a treat. 
I have thermowells in my fermzilla and allrounders so i can chop and change what i have fermenting at one time. I find the fridges are easy to use as the chambers. Heat pad in the bottom. One of the fridges doesn't get cold enough for cold crashing though so i need to bypass the thermostat or get an upright freezer or an old fridge that freezes everything like my other one lol. Temps are maintained within about 0.1 of a degree


----------



## barney (19/6/20)

Ferment8 said:


> Not really. I started with building the new brewpi controllers then the fermentrack pi. Got the ispindels and added them. Been working a treat.
> I have thermowells in my fermzilla and allrounders so i can chop and change what i have fermenting at one time. I find the fridges are easy to use as the chambers. Heat pad in the bottom. One of the fridges doesn't get cold enough for cold crashing though so i need to bypass the thermostat or get an upright freezer or an old fridge that freezes everything like my other one lol. Temps are maintained within about 0.1 of a degree


Thanks, that's helpful.


----------

